# Quick Dive at Ft. Pickens



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Made a quick dive at Pickens Friday. Viz was about 5 to 6 ft. Water temp about 69, says the computer. Saw lots of sheephead, not much else.Oh well good to be out, and wet.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *DiverShane1 (26/04/2010)*Made a quick dive at Pickens Friday. Viz was about 5 to 6 ft. Water temp about 69, says the computer. Saw lots of sheephead, not much else.Oh well good to be out, and wet.


Haven't been this year, but had some great dives there last year. Catch it on an incoming orhigh tide, and the vis gets better. Had some 30 ft days there last summer.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

It was a spur of the moment thing. On night shift this week so snatched up the gear and took off. You are 100% correct though. Made several good dives there last year. My wife got certified there and she likes it and Vortex till she gets more comfortable. Hope to have a boat next year. Then a spearing we will go!!!!


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well dont plan on diving the Mass anytime soon, we were there on saterday and had 3ft of viz on high tide with tan muck very thick on bottom.


----------

